# I don't really trust the narrative that the elites are playing here is just a bunch of posts i've dug up quickly from reddit.



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

Tech companies step up fight against bad coronavirus info


CHICAGO (AP) — Potentially dangerous coronavirus misinformation has spread from continent to continent like the pandemic itself, forcing the world’s largest tech companies to take unprecedented action to protect public health...




apnews.com







https://unhabitat.org/sites/default/files/documents/2019-09/strategic_plan_2020-2023.pdf



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4uPgLMVI_g&feature=emb_title


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBH5wPQrWIY&feature=emb_title









Coronavirus: No 'exit' to full lockdown until there's a vaccine says health minister


England's Chief Medical Officer Professor Chris Whitty says the UK is "probably" reaching the peak of the outbreak.




news.sky.com





https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/g2fgir/its_all_starting_to_make_sense/









Illinois county must hand over coronavirus patients' names to police, judge rules


An Illinois judge has ordered that the McHenry County Health Department hand the names of those who have tested positive to coronavirus over to police.




www.foxnews.com





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09BUifUK-Jg&feature=emb_title

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/g1t94q/post_removed_from_rgaming_reminding_people_that/


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dOCtaBObg4&feature=youtu.be







Deagel, a real intelligence organization for the U.S. government, predicts massive global depopulation (50-80%) by 2025 — Steemit


Few people know of this website and even more claim the organization doesn't legitimately exist at all. Despite the… by rebelskum




steemit.com





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzRbq9XJ7mA&feature=emb_title

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy...e_reasons_china_manufactured_covid19_and_how/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=55&v=UqJyKtis7VM&feature=emb_title






Why is WHO Demanding Sweden Lockdown? Because They Show The Lockdown Makes no Difference? | Armstrong Economics


It is very interesting that the death rate in Sweden is by no means excessive compared to any other Western country that has locked its citizens down. The only




www.armstrongeconomics.com





https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=zu2Ftcv6u3w&feature=emb_title


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmHRYzF0dyQ&feature=emb_title

I will try and collect more what was a big fucking gem was this post.






Humanitarian Jobs







breakingwide.com


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 16, 2020)

@reptiles i love you man no homo


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 16, 2020)

What is the point of this post?


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> What is the point of this post?




Im banned of off topic and i wanted to post this somewhere this some what makes a connection


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Im banned of off topic


Didn't know a user could get banned off a section.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Didn't know a user could get banned off a section.





I banned myself ngl


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Apr 16, 2020)

Am too low iq for all of this


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Am too low iq for all of this






All i know is we are all clueless as 1 another


----------



## Cope (Apr 16, 2020)

nigga you need to do better things with your time


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 16, 2020)

Conspiracies are a massive waste of time. Take things at face value and do what you think is right.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

Lies & Data Manipulation: NYC Adds 3,700 Who Never Tested Positive To COVID-19 Death Toll


The lies will continue as long as the elites know we'll sit in our homes panicked and afraid. New York City has actually added almost 4,000 people to the coronavirus death toll even though those people never tested positive for the virus!




www.shtfplan.com

















Dr. Shiva Ayyadurai


V. A. Shiva, the inventor of email and recipient of the first US Copyright for "EMAIL", holds four degrees from M.I.T and is a scientist-technologist, entrep...




www.youtube.com









PARALYSIS CASES SPIKE IN WAKE OF BILL GATES’ POLIO VACCINATION EFFORT IN INDIA – The Millennium Report












Controversial vaccine studies: Why is Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation under fire from critics in India?


In 2009, several schools for tribal children in Khammam district in Telangana — then a part of undivided Andhra Pradesh — became sites for observation studies for a cervical cancer vaccine that...




web.archive.org


----------



## Gargantuan (Apr 16, 2020)

Watch these, massive eyeopeners regarding corona:


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

who cares?
let the normies burn


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> who cares?
> let the normies burn





Except were gonna be afected as well


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Except were gonna be *afected *as well


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

W

W
We are though


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Lies & Data Manipulation: NYC Adds 3,700 Who Never Tested Positive To COVID-19 Death Toll
> 
> 
> The lies will continue as long as the elites know we'll sit in our homes panicked and afraid. New York City has actually added almost 4,000 people to the coronavirus death toll even though those people never tested positive for the virus!
> ...



I strongly advise you to watch this documentary. It's in detail explained how kid got autism from vaccine and more...

I'm against vaccination, even profesors at my medical college agreed they are dangerous, but doctors aren't in charge. They are just doing what the medical industry is telling them to do


----------



## Hopeful333 (Apr 16, 2020)

Quietly question everything.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 16, 2020)

jews


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


> jews





Bad goyim


----------



## Gargantuan (Apr 16, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I strongly advise you to watch this documentary. It's in detail explained how kid got autism from vaccine and more...
> 
> I'm against vaccination, even profesors at my medical college agreed they are dangerous, but doctors aren't in charge. They are just doing what the medical industry is telling them to do



Spot on, vaccines are dangerous. My main concern is that Bill Gates and co. will be pushing mandatory vaccines on EVERYONE in order to 'combat corona'. Vaccines contain heavy metals like mercury, causing Parkinson and Alzheimer's disease in humans.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 16, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Spot on, vaccines are dangerous. My main concern is that Bill Gates and co. will be pushing mandatory vaccines on EVERYONE in order to 'combat corona'. Vaccines contain heavy metals like mercury, causing Parkinson and Alzheimer's disease in humans.






Your being a bad goy right know we woulsnt want to arrest you know would we


----------



## Gargantuan (Apr 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your being a bad goy right know we woulsnt want to arrest you know would we


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 16, 2020)

based thread proving the simulation we live in 

fucking matrixfuel


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Apr 16, 2020)

Can anyone sum it up?


----------



## reptiles (Apr 18, 2020)

Hal Rosi said:


> Can anyone sum it up?






Were all either giga fucked or were all waking up


----------



## bossman (Apr 18, 2020)

kali yuga is here sieg heil and good luck survivng in the revolution


----------



## reptiles (Apr 18, 2020)

bossman said:


> kali yuga is here sieg heil and good luck survivng in the revolution




Sleep tight hope big brother don't bite


----------



## reptiles (Apr 18, 2020)

the (((who))) has ties to genocide









Is W.H.O. Director Tedros a Terrorist? Global Ties to Bill Gates, Clinton Foundation, Dr. Fauci, China and Genocide


In a just a few weeks time, the fate of the entire planet seems to have been placed under the command of the World Health Organization and its leader, Tedros Gherbreyesus. But over the last few days his handling of the coronavirus crisis and his relationships with China have put the chairman of...




healthimpactnews.com






whistle blower was (((tear gassed)))









Joseph Moshe (MOSSAD Microbiologist): "Swine flu vaccine is bioweapon" -- Sott.net


Today, the MSM are not talking about this case any more. Yesterday, they wanted us to believe that Joseph Moshe was a nutcase and a terrorist, arrested for threatening to bomb the White House. Interesting detail about his arrest (the "Westwood...




www.sott.net




.

Off course our (((greatest))) ally is working with trump.









US senators push for cooperation with Israel on COVID-19 research


The proposed budget would cover cooperation on technology such as artificial intelligence, sensors, monitoring devices and more.




www.jpost.com






''bu-h bu-h mu-h quarantine won't lead to orwellian martial law bro''



Better solutions than self isolation.




(((what))) is going on out their.



(((walter cronkike)))




The (((elites))) worship the devil their not even hiding this shit anymore.



covid could also be another plot by (((they))) to suck the life blood out of africas resources

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy...orona_virus_was_created_to_depopulate_africa/ 

Gates has been caught saying he wants to reduce the world by 15 fucking percent.

https://twitter.com/Vidarshnu/status/1248335662178340866?s=20

This is some scary shit.


https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/g36dwr/is_this_real_i_just_dont_know_anymore/

the (((man))) from austria was also funded by the (((bankers)))







Big Banks Funded the Nazis and Launched a Coup Against the President of the United States | Washington's Blog







web.archive.org





The elites knew about this plandemic before it even occured.

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/g3cnck/covid19_link_dump_the_plandemic_they_knew_a/


Contrary to popular belife we had evidence of sars being released in a lab but of course (((nature))) and other jewish sources got bought out.

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy...here_is_no_evidence_covid19_was_created_in_a/

the (((kabbalah))) and the new world order.






Kabbalah, Corona & the Cyber-Grid Empire – NEIL HAGUE







neilhague.com






Legit mark of the beast shit.

View attachment 362356



Gates owns a patent to this.

Their already planning on making this the new way of life corona isn't gonna end we are at the point where we are getting primed for a new way of life.



Only 9% of Britons want life to return to 'normal' once lockdown is over













r/conspiracy - I guess this is the start of Phase 2 of the plan huh?


21 votes and 17 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






Big brother will forever be watching if orwell is right imagine a boot kicking at your skull for eternity that is what the future is and this time their isn't going back if we go to hell know it's hell forever.









r/conspiracy - COVID-19 LINK DUMP: "Big Brother is Watching You" - A resource that shows that we are rapidly falling under a global Surveillance State


39 votes and 3 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






Even the experts are questioning the covid 19 hype.










8 MORE Experts Questioning the Coronavirus Panic


Our third batch of Medical experts dissenting from the media/political “consensus”.




off-guardian.org






The covid 19 deaths could be the vaccines and the chemical warefare being waged.










Covert chemical warfare: 100,000 deaths a year


Medical News Today reports that, in 2011, there was a modest uptick in the number of prescriptions written in the US. (Article by Jon Rappoport republished from JonRappoport.Wordpress.com) The increase brought the total to: 4.02 billion. Yes, in 2011, doctors wrote 4.02 billion prescription




www.naturalnews.com











r/conspiracy - Deaths from pharmaceuticals are like a 737 Max crashing and burning every day


8 votes and 3 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






The mark of the beast is already here we know need the anti christ and we already know 1 of the 10 kings who will rule with the beast.









r/conspiracy - Big Brother... is in your pocket: digital surveillance for COVID19™ "containment"


36 votes and 7 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





The globalists to this want to kill of substantial parts of the world they want to kill off atleast 100 million subsuharan africans it's why bill gates is promoting over their to them blacks aren't even human.






- YouTube


Bekijk je favoriete video's, luister naar de muziek die je leuk vindt, upload originele content en deel alles met vrienden, familie en anderen op YouTube.




www.youtube.com





Fuck we are nearer to 1984.






Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






The virus is also being used to push for a mark of the beast do not take it it connects you with some demon god.









r/conspiracy - COVID-19 LINK DUMP: "Reimagining Money" - A resource that suggests that the Coronavirus "Pandemic" is being used to usher in an entirely new economic era through digital currency and a Universal Basic Income


32 votes and 5 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





Better solutions than a fucking lock down.









Swedish expert: why lockdowns are the wrong policy


That was one of the more extraordinary interviews we have done here at UnHerd. Professor Johan Giesecke, one of the world’s most senior epidemiologists, advisor to the Swedish Government (he hired Anders Tegnell who is currently directing Swedish strategy), the first Chief Scientist of the...




unherd.com





Ron paul was based enough to call out the jewish agenda at hand.






- YouTube


Bekijk je favoriete video's, luister naar de muziek die je leuk vindt, upload originele content en deel alles met vrienden, familie en anderen op YouTube.




www.youtube.com





Fuck david icke is so based as of recent.






YouTube







www.youtube.com






This technological orwellianism was planned in 2010.









Scenarios for the Future ofTechnology and International Development.pdf (PDFy mirror) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


This public document was automatically mirrored from PDFy.Original filename: Scenarios for the Future ofTechnology and International Development.pdf URL:...



archive.org





Fucking brutal.









r/conspiracy - A little something about Microsoft's "666" patent...


103 votes and 41 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com







Fuck the cia honestly.






YouTube







www.youtube.com





Were not going back to normal i have a feeling.









r/conspiracy - COVID-19 LINK DUMP: "The New Normal" - A resource that demonstrates just how much the powers that be want us to know that the Coronavirus "Pandemic" has created a "New Normal." ™


51 votes and 15 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





Digital totalitarianism has already started









Facebook will start warning people who 'like' or react to fake coronavirus news


Facebook, which has been criticized for its handling of health issues in the past, has made several coronavirus-related adjustments to its platform over the past few months.




www.cnbc.com





Not only are we heading towards digital totaltarianism prepare for full on irl totalitarianism.









Trudeau Liberals plan laws to punish citizens who ‘spread misinformation’ about COVID-19 - LifeSite


Legislation is being discussed to make what the government determines to be 'disinformation' a criminal offense.




www.lifesitenews.com





The war is for our minds not our bodies.

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy...986_a_document_silent_weapons_for_quiet_wars/ 


People are waking up i hope.









r/conspiracy - Lockdown Protests Worldwide!!!!


12 votes and 43 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





Based doctor calls out a jewish doctor







YouTube







www.youtube.com













r/conspiracy - The Atlas plan. You cannot make this up. The Pentagon made a plan called ATLAS.


154 votes and 115 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






Gates seems really excited about his vaccines.






r/conspiracy - They were going to test chips for vaccines in Kenya, Malawi and Bangladesh [project financed by the Gates foundation]


59 votes and 13 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






Especially since we know the vaccines alone has killed upto 500 k people.










Billy Boy Invests in Lab-made Breastmilk


Billy Boy Invests in Lab-made Breastmilk




humansarefree.com






(((snopes))) like usual trying to debunk blatantly obvious proclamations from gates.









r/conspiracy - Event 201, Snopes is trying to say this DID NOT predict the outbreak. Ridiculous statement after reading these quotes.


128 votes and 53 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






Even the vaccine inventors are warning agaist this shit.




https://i.imgur.com/eFeiUPW.jpg









r/conspiracy - Microsoft has patented a cryptocurrency device worn ON or IN the body The patent number? WO2020 - 060606


1,395 votes and 567 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






Can't make this shit up.

I highly question the narrative being shown on the start of covid 19.






r/conspiracy - So Wuhan virology has been working on HIV vaccines, openly hybridized bat Coronavirus with SARS so it can infect humans, and now a SARS like Coronavirus with HIV protiens is wreaking world havoc, but it didn’t come from this lab locate


204 votes and 34 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






The question is often asked if the illumanti is true why do they let whistle blowers spread their information ????????????????????/ cause we can't do jack shit that's why.









r/conspiracy - COVID-19 LINK DUMP: "New World Order" - A resource that demonstrates that the powers that be are not even trying to hide it; they are telling us to our faces that the New World Order is here. This is *literally* what we have been tryin


448 votes and 84 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





Also bill gates is creating the mark.









r/conspiracy - Microsoft just patented a device that gives people digital currency after completing a certain task. The patent ID is WO/2020/060606. How much more obvious can this stuff get? This is literally the mark of the beast.


796 votes and 290 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






I don't trust this other jewish cunt either.









EXCLUSIVE: Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Drops New Bombshell -- Bill Gates' Coronavirus Vaccine Will Pay Out BILLIONS in Profits to Dr. Fauci's Agency – True Pundit


If you are one of the millions of Americans wondering why Dr. Anthony Fauci is vehemently cheerleading and praising a coronavirus vaccine for ALL Americans … Robert F. Kennedy Jr. says follow the money. Bobby Kennedy Jr. dropped a bombshell on the Thomas Paine Podcast, detailing an apparent...




truepundit.com





Also the world is run by pedos.






r/conspiracy - 460,000 Missing Children in the USA Each Year (more than double the current number of deaths attributed to covid-19 worldwide) - While the Entire Dinosaur Media Protects Pedophiles


867 votes and 190 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





Andrenochrome is becoming normalized.






YouTube







www.youtube.com





(((china))) doing it's thing










China employs two million microblog monitors state media say


More than two million people in China are employed by the government to monitor web activity, state media say, providing a rare glimpse into how the state tries to control the internet.



www.bbc.co.uk






Bu-h bu-h satanism isn't in holly wood bro.









Illuminati opening ceremony of Gotthard Base Tunnel







www.youtube.com





Know i'm convinced gates is 1 of the 10 kings.




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EVptLewU4AgekUy?format=jpg&name=small



You honestly can't make this shit up gates literally funded an event called global citizen we can call him a globalist.









r/conspiracy - This entire event gives me the Heebie Jeebies. Everything about it. BTW, Global Citizen is some bullshit organization, funded by? Microsoft!


169 votes and 105 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com






What the shills do.










Disinformation Part 1: How Trolls Control an Internet Forum - WhoWhatWhy


This is the first of a three-part series on the techniques of trolls, spooks, feds, saboteurs, provocateurs, and disinformants. As you read about these dirty tricks, you may have a sense of deja-vu.




whowhatwhy.org





Corona is a trojan horse for orwellian control.









We Mapped How the Coronavirus Is Driving New Surveillance Programs Around the World


At least 30 countries are ramping up surveillance to combat the coronavirus




onezero.medium.com






The goverment ruins literally everything.






Data Show That Poverty in the U.S. Was Plummeting—Until Lyndon Johnson Declared War On It | Daniel J. Mitchell


The poverty rate was consistently declining for twenty years—until 1966, when President Johnson decided to intervene.



fee.org






Fucking brutal.









r/conspiracy - US Government Stops Issuing Passports - How the HELL Did This Fly Under the Radar?


41 votes and 36 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





Know i know this kike wants microchips for everyone

Medical new world order






YouTube


Дивіться відео, слухайте улюблену музику, завантажуйте оригінальний вміст і діліться всім цим із друзями, рідними й цілим світом на YouTube.




www.youtube.com





https://www.youtube.com/watch?[URL]...feature=youtu.be=rIAZJNe7YtE&feature=youtu.be[/URL]

Beautiful song.









Tom MacDonald -"Coronavirus"


AUTOGRAPHED ALBUMS: http://www.HangOverGang.com/store SUBSCRIBE TO THIS CHANNEL & CONNECT W/ TOM MACDONALD! FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/TomMacDonaldO.....




www.youtube.com







@Kingkellz 


Brother this whole goes so fucking deep we thought the black pill was bad imagine adding the looks pill into a society being ruled by satanic elites monsters who fucking kill kids for their fucking gods


----------



## PersianKingdom (Apr 18, 2020)

reptiles said:


> the (((who))) has ties to genocide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BROTHER, I'M ABOUT TO MAKE AN INSANE POST ABOUT MORPHS.


----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 18, 2020)

reptiles said:


> adding the looks pill into a society being ruled by satanic elites monsters who fucking kill kids for their fucking gods


If you look at it honestly we are top 1% in something. We are the top 1% who know the full truth about life. Both in looks and how the world is being artificially (unnaturally) run. (There are somethings we don't know due to high level classification)

I am impressed with the amount of knowledge you have gained.

You are correct we are indeed never going back to the normal way of life but rather a new normal. Martial will slowly be in place. They will chip you with the vaccine. If you don't get chipped you will not be able to go to school or work. If all of society rejects the chip the chip will still come. Why? They will package it in a way that will make you want it. 

For example most will reject the idea of government putting microphones and cameras to supervise you and your house. So they package it in a nice way. How? iPhones/smartphones, ring doorbell system, echo, front facing cameras, etc etc all of these things are used to spy, observe, and create data about you as an individual. 
The worst part is, it is technically all your fault! Because they never Forced you to get any of these things. The 'coolness' factor and societal pressure made you get it. It was NEVER govt ordained. 

I could talk more and more especially about the elite and upcoming plans. I feel it is better suited to talk over DMs tbh


----------



## reptiles (Apr 18, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> If you look at it honestly we are top 1% in something. We are the top 1% who know the full truth about life. Both in looks and how the world is being artificially (unnaturally) run. (There are somethings we don't know due to high level classification)
> 
> I am impressed with the amount of knowledge you have gained.
> 
> ...





The world of the future is brave new 1984 it's a blend of brave new world along with 1984.


It's not 1984 in the sense that government can't completely hide all the facts but it's brave new world in the fact that despite abundant information we will be so confused by the information we couldn't even tell whats real or whats not.

Your correct on the point that we don't fully know what's going and frankly i truly think their are shills on all sides.


Also I am sad people can't tell the agenda at play.


1Bill gates had a meeting months prior about a event literally called even 201 where they had simulation of a pandemic planned that was estimated to kill 65 million people.
2 We have seen Gates vaccines kill nearly 500 thousand people along.
3 gates has literally been caught saying he wants to reduce the world population by 15 to 20 percent.
4 Add a mark of the beast connection gates bought a patent that you inject in your body that is a form of digital currency that can track you 24/7.
5 He has been caught saying eventually the government can tell weather you have received the mark or not.
6 Add in the souls of men connection from Revelation and know it's all starting to make sense this whole mark of the beast worshiping the image it's all getting us ready for a hive mind system.


I personally think we have 10 major players when we read revelations we have 10 kings that will usher in the beast empire i truly belive gates is 1 of the 10 kings and he is ushering in the mark.


Also your last point is very valid all this invasive stuff is often done with our consent it's quite scary ngl.

Added to all this this the whole globalist agenda is to get us to think of each other as 1 unified entity rather than separate entities within a body.It's too get us to see us as 1 mind.It's no coincidence why they want us to think of humans as being part of mother gaia adding the climate cult agenda in.


I truly think the end game to all this is some hive mind Antichrist system (basically Orwell on steroids) from this the battle of Armageddon will come.


I also think the 10 kings who ever they are are busily working to fulfill this end i truly think the mark that's coming will connect you to some hive mind demon entity.


@john2 thoughts i think i've put the puzzle together some what this is my theory on what the hell is going on.


----------



## john2 (Apr 18, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The world of the future is brave new 1984 it's a blend of brave new world along with 1984.
> 
> 
> It's not 1984 in the sense that government can't completely hide all the facts but it's brave new world in the fact that despite abundant information we will be so confused by the information we couldn't even tell whats real or whats not.
> ...


Read it all, and it makes sense to me. Good theory.

However, everyone should try to refrain and avoid getting the mark on their right hand or forehead at all costs. It's all planned and predicted since ages and it will be the downfall of all remaining goodness and humanity in society.

I believe this quarantine is this distraction period for the elites to slowly introduce and discourage cash in society so they can easily manipulate normies into getting chips out of 'coolness'.

Be careful after the 3rd Jewish temple is rebuilt. The final moments of this world will definitely begin. But I'm not necessarily saying that all of his will happen in our lifetime.

It could either happen tomorrow, or it could either happen after a century or more. 
But I swear it will happen at some point in history.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## KrissKross (Apr 18, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> Conspiracies are a massive waste of time. Take things at face value and do what you think is right.


No conspiracies for our faces, so why care about them?


----------



## reptiles (Apr 19, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> No conspiracies for our faces, so why care about them?





Cause you lose all motivation once you start to see who runs the world


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 10, 2021)

KrissKross said:


> No conspiracies for our faces, so why care about them?


idk maybe i dont wanna get killed by the vaccine?

who knowsthey might make it mandatory


----------



## getra (Feb 10, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Watch these, massive eyeopeners regarding corona:



They’ve all been removed


----------

